# Beam weapons almost ready for battle



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I saw this article.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10805240/?GT1=7538

I had a good laugh at this possible weapon..."Beason said he has a blue-sky idea of his own, which he tags "the voice from heaven." By tuning the resonance of a laser onto Earth’s ionosphere, you can create audible frequencies. Like some boom box in the sky, the laser-produced voice could bellow from above down to the target below: "Put down your weapons."

 

I can imagine someone directing it over a beach and telling the woman "god commands you to remove your tops"


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 11, 2006)

Or "This is the president of the united states the most powerful nation on earth, you must bow down a kiss my ass, death to those who are non-beleivers"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 12, 2006)

Dont Laugh too hard, this has been out at Edwards for about 4 years...






First Airborne Laser Aircraft progressing toward Flight-Worthiness Testing 
The first Airborne Laser (ABL) missile-defense system aircraft is making progress toward flight-worthiness testing at Boeing facilities in Wichita, Kan. The modified Boeing 747-400 Freighter aircraft has been transitioned to the flight ramp in preparation for flight testing later this summer. The Boeing Maintenance Modification Center effort was the most comprehensive ever performed by Boeing. The company previously has modified two 747 aircraft for the presidential Air Force One fleet, as well as for other large-scale military systems. 

The next major ABL program milestone is flight-worthiness testing in Wichita. The ABL aircraft is to undergo a complete systems functional check and flight tests to verify aerodynamic performance, and surveillance system checkout. Once those tests are completed, the aircraft will be delivered later this summer to Edwards Air Force Base, Calif., for laser and optics integration and tests.

Boeing is leading the team selected by the U.S. Air Force to develop and demonstrate the ABL. Team ABL includes Boeing, Lockheed Martin and Northrop Grumman, working closely with the Air Force and Missile Defense Agency.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2006)

They missile intercepters arent they? I think they have been around for a while now.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ive known about directed energy weapons for quite a few decades, starting with the TRW MIRCL laser.

What was funny was modulating the ionosphere with audio messages.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep - I also heard rumor about arming fighters with a smaller version...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Didnt the Russians blind some USN and Canadian pilots with a laser some years back?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Or "This is the president of the united states the most powerful nation on earth, you must bow down a kiss my ass, death to those who are non-beleivers"



That was just another dumb ignorant comment, good job!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2006)

Or how bout this:
"Im an ignorant Canadian Putz who takes it up the Pooper and hates America...."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Seems to be the growing theme.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

I love that smiley for somereason, I am going to have to start using it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Or "This is the president of the united states the most powerful nation on earth, you must bow down a kiss my ass, death to those who are non-beleivers"



If any1 got the wrong idea about this I apoligize, it was a quote from Beavis and Butthead it wasnt intended to be Anti-American at all.




lesofprimus said:


> Or how bout this:
> "Im an ignorant Canadian Putz who takes it up the Pooper and hates America...."



no I im not, no I dont and I dont hate America.

Its a New Year, can we start over.?


Maybe we can be beeeest frieeends


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Maybe we can be beeeest frieeends


Oh yeah, this should be cute.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2006)

hussars, u got a better chance of seeing Saddam knock on ur door and offer u a free anal bleaching than seeing me EVER consider u anything other than a meatball, not that u care anyways...

And for the record, u have shown ur true feelings about the USA before several times, so ur apology is worth about the same as the shit paper I just flushed down the toilet...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2006)

> And for the record, u have shown ur true feelings about the USA before several times



Oh Boo Hoo! Man, God forbid any1 should have a negative opinion of the States.

Guess what there are great things about, Ive been all over the Northern States theyre awesome, Ive been to Chicago Its a beautiful City, Ive been to Detroit a bit run down but nevertheless alot of the people are really nice, Ive been to Mount Rushmore, Yellowstone, Seattle alot of places there its a f*cking great place, but I have hard feelings about how your government wont cough up the money it owes us for the softwood lumber dispute, Im bitter that I had to attend the ceremonies of 4 men who fell at the hand of an F-16, Im bitter that Canada is gradually losing its own soviernty to American buisinesses.

But guess what? I dont hate America. Just you


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought you would be bitter on how all the Canadian hockey teams are moving to the US


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 12, 2006)

No. and what?


Anyway my computer is messed up I didnt meen to fill the board with the same post so many times


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Oh Boo Hoo! Man, God forbid any1 should have a negative opinion of the States.



Actually its not that you have a problem with the United States. There is nothing wrong with not like everything about the United States or necessarily not even liking the US period. However you take it to a personal level that based off of facts that are either A. Not true or B. You blame the United States for every proplem that Canada has, and frankley it is getting really fucking old.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 16, 2006)

K how about reading my whole post, because I clearly stated many many Pros about the United States, and yes I have stated some cons too. 

I have some issues and opinions on the matter, but like I have said in the past I have nothing against the U.S. people, there way of life, however I dont like there current leadership (many people dont).

anyway lets end this constant debate and subject by me saying that 
Ive been all over the Northern States theyre awesome, Ive been to Chicago Its a beautiful City, Ive been to Detroit a bit run down but nevertheless alot of the people are really nice, Ive been to Mount Rushmore, Yellowstone, Seattle alot of places there its a f*cking great place,great people an amazing place. but I have hard feelings for certain reasons a previously stated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Hussars I really dont care if you like the states or not. You dont have to defend yourself on that. All I am saying is dont blame others (forget the USA in this, it can be anyone or anythign for all I care) for your own problems.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 10, 2006)

My stand (as a Republican in an all Democrat family) is that you can have your opinion, just don't voice it too loudly (lol, just kidding).


----------

